# Filling screw holes with epoxy



## JPrictoe (Jun 24, 2017)

I need to fill some screw holes so I can re-drill them for a butt hinge that's dragging my box lid off center. Can someone tell me what epoxy I should use? I want something that will fill the entire hole and cure pretty hard.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Glue a couple tooth picks in and be done


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

If the screw hole is off by more than a little bit, I will drill the hole a little larger and glue in a piece of dowel. The dowel doesn't have to be perfect. I will sometimes just split off a piece of scrap and whittle it to approximate round.

In case you don't know, vix bits can help get hinge screws in the right place.


----------



## JPrictoe (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll drill it larger and give the tooth picks a shot, screw hole is a little too small for dowels I could find. Thank you.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I keep this stuff around


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

JB weld quick set sets super hard and quickly, but as others have said a toothpick or dowel is better.


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

go buy a bag of skewer sticks at the grocery store or kabob sticks. they work great for small hinge screw holes.


----------

